# t-monikko nimilapuilla, kylteillä, tms.



## Gavril

Terveppa,

Viime ketjussa Fennofiili kirjoitti



fennofiili said:


> In package labels, the partitive case used to be common, and I still find it more natural to write “pieniä mansikoita”. But it seems that the use of the nominative, such as “pienet mansikat”, has become more common. I find it illogical, as it suggests that the package contains some definite set of strawberries, as if we wrote “The small strawberries” in English.



Voiko kyse olla siitä, että pakkauksessa olevat mansikat ovat uusi ryhmä *vain ensinäkemällä* -- sen jälkeen ne ovat tuttuja sekä myyjälle että ostajalle -- ja siksi tuntuu usein oudolta painaa "mansikoita" pakkaukseen/nimilappuun, koska tämä antaisi ymmärtää, että mansikat eivät *koskaan* tulisi tutuiksi?

Näin ollen pakkaukseen painettu _t_-monikkomuoto "Mansikat" on ehkä ymmärrettävissä viittauksena mansikkoihin kokonaisuutena, kuten esim. lauseissa "Mansikat ovat punaisia", "Mansikat sopivat hyvin jäätelöön", tms. "Mansikat" tässä yhteydessä ei siis viittaa vain pakkauksen sisältöön, vaan koko lajiin, johon pakkauksen sisältö kuuluu. Tai taas "Mansikat" voi ymmärtää tarkoittavan "näitä (edellä näkemiäni) mansikkoita", mikäli ne on nähty ainakin yhden kerran.

Mitä mieltä olette selityksestäni?

Noudatetaanko muuten tällaista periaatetta myös kylttien kohdalla? Esimerkiksi jos joku myy kastanjoita (eikä muita tuotteita) torikojussa, lukeeko todennäköisemmin hänen kyltillään "Kastanjat" vai "Kastanjoita"?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Noudatetaanko muuten tällaista periaatetta myös kylttien kohdalla? Esimerkiksi jos joku myy kastanjoita (eikä muita tuotteita) torikojussa, lukeeko todennäköisemmin hänen kyltillään "Kastanjat" vai "Kastanjoita"?



Jos tarkoitat jonkinlaista kylttiä kojun katolla huomion herättämiseksi, niin näppituntumani olisi "Kastanjoita". Jos sen sijaan tarkoitat lappua laatikon/laarin kyljessä, jossa olisi ehkä myös hinta, niin silloin siinä lukisi mitä todennäköisimmin "Kastanja", siis yksikön nominatiivi.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Voiko kyse olla siitä, että pakkauksessa olevat mansikat ovat uusi ryhmä *vain ensinäkemällä* -- sen jälkeen ne ovat tuttuja sekä myyjälle että ostajalle -- ja siksi tuntuu usein oudolta painaa "mansikoita" pakkaukseen/nimilappuun, koska tämä antaisi ymmärtää, että mansikat eivät *koskaan* tulisi tutuiksi?



En usko. ”Tässä on mansikoita” tarkoittaa, että kyseessä on jokin erä mansikoita, mansikoiden joukkoon kuuluvia tuotteita. Jos sanottaisiin ”Tässä ovat mansikat”, viitattaisiin johonkin kuulijan tuntemaan erään mansikoita, johonkin, josta on ollut puhe.

Substantiivin irrallinen käyttö on tietysti eri asia kuin käyttö lauseessa, mutta mielestäni on luonnollista, että pelkkä tavaralajin nimi on partitiivissa. Nominatiivin käyttö vaikuttaa vieraalta vaikutukselta.



> Näin ollen pakkaukseen painettu _t_-monikkomuoto "Mansikat" on ehkä ymmärrettävissä viittauksena mansikkoihin kokonaisuutena



Juuri siksi se onkin outo. Eihän pakkauksessa ole maailman kaikkia mansikoita.



> Tai taas "Mansikat" voi ymmärtää tarkoittavan "näitä (edellä näkemiäni) mansikkoita", mikäli ne on nähty ainakin yhden kerran.



Mansikoiden oletettu näkeminen ei tee niistä definiittiä joukkoa.



> Noudatetaanko muuten tällaista periaatetta myös kylttien kohdalla? Esimerkiksi jos joku myy kastanjoita (eikä muita tuotteita) torikojussa, lukeeko todennäköisemmin hänen kyltillään "Kastanjat" vai "Kastanjoita"?



Tässäkin partitiivi vastaa suomen vanhaa käytäntöä. Kojuissa en muista nähneeni nominatiivia, mutta saattaa sitä esiintyä. Kaupoissa nominatiivi on vallitseva (ehkä yksinomainenkin) ja jossain määrin ymmärrettävä. Kaupan kylttien tarkoitus on ilmaista, missä mikin tuote sijaitsee. Esimerkiksi kyltti ”Saippuat” voidaan ymmärtää elliptiseksi ilmaukseksi, jota vastaava lause olisi ”Saippuat ovat täällä” – ja joka voidaan ajatella definiittiseksi, ’kaikki tässä kaupassa esillä olevat saippuat’.


----------



## Määränpää

Tuli mieleen, että olen aikaisemmin esittänyt, että partitiivi olisi hienostuneisuuden merkki. Sitä käytetään edelleen muun muassa eräiden klassikkotuotteiden pakkauksissa: "Vihreitä kuulia", "Juhlapöydän konvehteja", "Turun Sinappia".


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Mansikoiden oletettu näkeminen ei tee niistä definiittiä joukkoa.



Niin, minun piti erottaa huolellisemmin näkemisen ja tutustumisen toisistaan. On todennäköisesti erittäin harvinaista, että myyjä oppii tunnistamaan yksittäisiä, ulkonäöltään identtisiä pakkauksia/pusseja/jne. myymäänsä tuotetta.

Sen sijaan jos joku ostaa vain yhden pakkauksen jotakin, niin ostaja voi usein tutustua siihen ainakin sen verran, että pakkauksen sisältöä etsiessään hän sanoisi esim. "Missä mansikat ovat?" (= "Missä ne ostamani mansikat ovat?") eikä "Missä mansikoita on?". Kirjoitetaankohan pakkauksiin t-monikkomuodot kuten "Mansikat" ennakoitaessa tällaista tilannetta?

Mieleeni tulee myös, että monissa talouksissa on tapana pitää oma purkki, johon on kirjoitettu tavallisen ruoan tai mausteen nimi ("Sugar", "Cookies", etc.) ja jota ei heitetään pois sisällön loputtua vaan täytetään uudelleen. Tämä voi toimia jonkin verran mallina kertakäyttöisten pakkausten nimilapuille. Onko tavallisempaa kirjoittaa tällaisiin purkkeihin _Sokeri, Keksi*t*, Pähkinä*t*_ yms. vai _Sokeri*a*, Kekse*jä*, Pähkinö*itä*_ yms.?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Sen sijaan jos joku ostaa vain yhden pakkauksen jotakin, niin ostaja voi usein tutustua siihen ainakin sen verran, että pakkauksen sisältöä etsiessään hän sanoisi esim. "Missä mansikat ovat?" (= "Missä ne ostamani mansikat ovat?") eikä "Missä mansikoita on?". Kirjoitetaankohan pakkauksiin t-monikkomuodot kuten "Mansikat" ennakoitaessa tällaista tilannetta?



Pakkauksessa lukee "Mansikat" ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että se sisältää erilaisia mansikoita, eli eri lajikkeita. Jos kyseessä on monipakkaus, eli esimerkiksi laatikko, joka sisältää 10 mansikkarasiaa, niin silloin laatikossa voi tietysti lukea jotakin monikossakin, mutta todennäköisesti silti ei, mikäli kaikki rasiat sisältävät samaa tavaraa.



Gavril said:


> Mieleeni tulee myös, että monissa talouksissa on tapana pitää oma purkki, johon on kirjoitettu tavallisen ruoan tai mausteen nimi ("Sugar", "Cookies", etc.) ja jota ei heitetään pois sisällön loputtua vaan täytetään uudelleen. Tämä voi toimia jonkin verran mallina kertakäyttöisten pakkausten nimilapuille. Onko tavallisempaa kirjoittaa tällaisiin purkkeihin _Sokeri, Keksi*t*, Pähkinä*t*_ yms. vai _Sokeri*a*, Kekse*jä*, Pähkinö*itä*_ yms.?



Riippuu tietysti purkin suunnitelleesta muotoilijasta/taiteilijasta, mutta todennäköisesti teksti olisi nominatiivissa, joko yksikössä tai monikossa. Teollisissa ruokapakkauksissa epätyypillinen partitiivi voi myös tulla kyseeseen, jos purnukan suunnittelija on siihen taiteellisista syistä tykästynyt.


----------



## fennofiili

Spongiformi said:


> Pakkauksessa lukee "Mansikat" ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että se sisältää erilaisia mansikoita, eli eri lajikkeita.



En ymmärrä. Viittaatko nyt joihinkin todellisiin tapauksiin?

Monikon käyttökin on kyllä epäloogista. Esimerkiksi eräässä Corn Flakes -paketissa lukee suomeksi ”Maissihiutale.” Muilla kielillä vastaava sana on monikossa.



> Teollisissa ruokapakkauksissa epätyypillinen partitiivi voi myös tulla kyseeseen, jos purnukan suunnittelija on siihen taiteellisista syistä tykästynyt.



Epätyypillinen? Ehkä siinä mielessä, että vanha käytäntö on käynyt harvinaiseksi, mutta ei se hävinnyt ole. Enkä usko, että kyse on taiteellisista syistä. Enkä sitä, että suunnittelija päättäisi asian. Taiteellinen suunnittelija huolehtii esineen muotoilusta, tekstin sijoittelusta ja ulkoasusta (joskin tälle on paljon reunaehtoja), mutta tuskin tekstisisällöstä.


----------



## Spongiformi

fennofiili said:


> En ymmärrä. Viittaatko nyt joihinkin todellisiin tapauksiin?
> 
> Monikon käyttökin on kyllä epäloogista. Esimerkiksi eräässä Corn Flakes -paketissa lukee suomeksi ”Maissihiutale.” Muilla kielillä vastaava sana on monikossa.



En viittaa todelliseen tapaukseen, koska en ole koskaan nähnytkään kaupassa laatikkoa, joka sisältäisi tarkoituksella ja eroteltuina eri mansikkalajikkeita. Mutta Gavrilin esimerkki oli spesifisesti "Mansikat", joten siihen piti taipuminen. Tyypillisesti pakkauksessa voi lukea esimerkiksi: "yrtit (oregano, basilika)" tai "happamuudensäätöaineet (E330, E331)". Muutenhan lähes kaikki on yksikössä myyntipakkausmerkinnöissä, tietysti huomioiden kieliopilliset rajoitteet, kuten vaikkapa "20 toffeetäytekeksiä", joka sekin väännettäisiin yhtä usein muotoon "Toffeetäytekeksi. 20 kpl."



fennofiili said:


> Epätyypillinen? Ehkä siinä mielessä, että vanha käytäntö on käynyt harvinaiseksi, mutta ei se hävinnyt ole. Enkä usko, että kyse on taiteellisista syistä. Enkä sitä, että suunnittelija päättäisi asian. Taiteellinen suunnittelija huolehtii esineen muotoilusta, tekstin sijoittelusta ja ulkoasusta (joskin tälle on paljon reunaehtoja), mutta tuskin tekstisisällöstä.



Jos jokin on harvinainen, se on epätyypillinen. En ole varsinaisesti innokas sisustaja, joten kestopurkit ja -purnukat eivät ole minulle erityisen tuttuja, mutta kuvittelisin, että hyvä osa niistä on harrastelijoiden tai pienten työpajojen tuotteita (taiteelliset syyt). Tietysti mukaan mahtuu myös kiinalaista tai vietnamilaista halpatuotantoa, jonka tekstit on päättynyt jokin kauppaketjun valikoimatiimi tai hankintapäällikkö (muut syyt).


----------

